# Podcasts



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

They are Fantastic and free just downloading some great stuff ,Killer tips for Photoshop much better than the help tab ,but you must check out VOD Cars it has some of the best exotic car stuff i have ever seen and fantastic quality.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yeah - Damon posted a link with a VOD cars thing on it a while back and I've been downloading them ever since.

Nice Enzos in the latest one, and a fantastic bit of footabge of the new GT3 going sideways round corners.


----------



## masoncrane78 (Oct 4, 2021)

Uhh Yeah Dude is the best podcast ever made. It started in 2006, and has continued with the same two hosts to this very day. No guests, no self-promotion, just pure comedy.


----------



## Glenn Smith (1 mo ago)

There are many good podcasts on soundcloud. However, your podcast is cool too.


----------



## entonyyyyy (23 d ago)

I didn't even think podcasts started back then


----------

